# NOKIA 8910i



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

8910i <-- colour screen 8910 ;D

I think this phone is for imminent release very soon in the UK, anyone have some more information as to when it'll be out?

i am planning to change my 8910 :


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Tut tut Doc, looks like you have missed the boat, its out already!!!  

Click Here


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Has anyone had a go with one of these? They look good on paper but wondered how they compare to some of the more feature packed phones like Eriksson and Panasonic. I need to get a new phone soon because my 8250 is playing up. I had a look at NikTT's monochrome 8910 which looked very nice. I wondered what the features on them are like, for instance synchronisation with Outlook and Bluetooth support. Itâ€™s a lot of money and I suspect youâ€™re paying for style more than functionality.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I think it's only dual band so if using your phone in the states is important to you, don't bother with this phone.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Thats not too important to me because I never go there. I'd be more interested in the day-to-day use over here. I've always liked Nokia software because its quick and easy to use. Thats partly due to the fact that their phones are simple and don't have too many 'fancy' features. I only really want to make phone calls and text people. I have no need/use for phones that take photos (I have a digital camera for that) or ones that plays games (I have a PS2 for that). I'm more interested in how easy it is to synchronise my Outlook contacts list with the phone book and store calendar reminders. It would also be nice to have a good wireless connection to my hands free kit whilst in the car. So I wonder how practical this is.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

At the moment there are some issues I have found with blootooth support - I have had for a while a TDK bluetooth card for my laptops, which works well with everything, but the Nokia software wont work with it, TDK say they are trying to cure this, but the nokia software is designed to work with nokia products. And upto now I haevnt found a good piece of software that stores all the nokia information in the right format. Until recently a lot of bluetooth headsets could be quite flakey as well.

In saying this tho I like my 8910, just wish I'd gotten a titanium one and not the black one.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> At the moment there are some issues I have found with blootooth support - I have had for a while a TDK bluetooth card for my laptops, which works well with everything, but the Nokia software wont work with it, TDK say they are trying to cure this, but the nokia software is designed to work with nokia products. And upto now I haevnt found a good piece of software that stores all the nokia information in the right format. Until recently a lot of bluetooth headsets could be quite flakey as well.
> 
> In saying this tho I like my 8910, just wish I'd gotten a titanium one and not the black one.


Snap - it's a great phone and good for phone calls - been using mine for 7 months with no problems. I don't go for the outlook sync bit as I have a pda for that. I backs up to my lap top well so I dont have to worry about losing all my numbers.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Holy Moley Â£600 for a phone? 

it better do something else apart from text and voice calls, if ya know what im saying


----------

